# Midi keyboard doesn't trigger a sound in Halion 6 from a keyboard (but it does when I use a mouse)



## Sergey Baskakov (May 14, 2021)

I’m experiencing an issue with Halion 6 when I using it without DAW as a separate program and with DAW (Reaper).

I’ve set up Keystation61 MK3 as a Midi controller. The problem - in standalone version it doesn’t reflect any sound when I press the keys on it. It simply doesn’t react.

Though when I press keys on the virtual midi keyboard with my mouse, it is working. I don’t understand what is causing the issue.

The midi keyboard is working well with KONTAKT, I can upload a virtual instrument and play.

I thought the issue may lie in external sound card. I’ve updated the latest driver but it didn’t help. I tried to record it using KONTAKT and it was fine. With Halion it recorded the Midi parts but again no sound

I would appreciate any help from your side, thank you.


----------



## Maarten (May 14, 2021)

Do you see the name of your Keystation61 MK3 in the upper left corner?


----------



## Sergey Baskakov (May 14, 2021)

Yes, I see it
My sound card - Presonus Audiobox USB96


----------



## Sergey Baskakov (May 14, 2021)

I assigned midi channel on the midi keyboard and it worked!

Thank you very much for your help!





M-Audio







inmusicbrands.force.com





The instruction I followed:

Can I change the MIDI channel on the Keystation MK3?
It’s easy:


Press the *Advanced button* to engage Edit mode.
Press one of the 16 Channel keys (D2 to E4) to choose a MIDI channel.


----------



## Maarten (May 14, 2021)

Sergey Baskakov said:


> I assigned midi channel on the midi keyboard and it worked!
> 
> Thank you very much for your help!
> <snip>



Good to hear. Probably you can also change the midi channel in Halion like this, instead of changing it on your midi-keyboard.


----------



## Sergey Baskakov (May 14, 2021)

Thank you, will know about it
A lot to study, but I like it


----------

